# Another rarity burned - This time Fuente Signature Maduro



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*CiCAR Review - Fuente Signature Maduro*

I love this line...The Fuente Hemingway Signature maduro has a typical maduro fuente pre-light aroma, but the initial draws were semi-sweet, like dark chocolate (not just the color!). As the smoke passed over the tip of my tongue, I noted cherry, wood, and sweetness. Very nice cigar with excellent burn and draw all the way to the end.

The one picture with the bent ash and the Oliva V Lancero in my hand was at Tampa Humidor's Cigar City Magazine event...Sir Eddie (guado) passed along a nice gift (the V). Good times.

Hope you all enjoyed the latest car cigar review! Don't know if you can see the speedometer, but that was taken per request


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

A + for the smoke and the driving!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> A + for the smoke and the driving!


:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

:dribble: (not you, the cigar.. lol)


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pictures as usual .That is one great cigar,thanks for the review.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> :dribble: (not the cigar, YOU)


Oh Viva:lol:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

love these reviews!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> A + for the smoke and the driving!


the smoking the driving..._and_ the picture-taking! That's multi-tasking.

Jason


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats one helluva smoke--Doing about 65???


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Thats one helluva smoke--Doing about 65???


I like to think of it as "Speed Smoking"


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics, I receive one of those from a PIF the other day! And showing this pics make his "End of days" just a bit shorter!! :lol:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Love the Hemingway...Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great looking cigar, great review.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I smoke as I drive almost everyday. Nice to see somebody else doing it. I have not had a Hemi maddie as of yet.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm really starting to dig the Sam driving reviews especially since its apparent to me we have similar taste


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I'm really starting to dig the Sam driving reviews especially since its apparent to me we have similar taste


You know it!!!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice review! Never had one of those before, but now I'm curious.....


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Awsome review Fuentes Yummy


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I couldn't drive while doing that beauty. I need to be semi reclined with a beverage of some sort. Great post.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> very nice thanks for sharing


you're welcome! Thank you for looking!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Gotta love the drive-by review - looks like a great smoke!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that is one sweet smoke


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Been dying to try a Hemingway maduro.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Love the careview.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that review made me want one.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------

